# Lou now has a brother!! His name is Apollo!! :-)



## Lou

Lou now has a brother!! His name is Apollo!!  

I created a thread when I came across this situation with a beautiful sweet white poodle that was being neglected being kept in a crate for 12 hours straight, and the owners wanted to get rid of him. So we bought him from them because Apollo is such a sweet boy and won our hearts, his personality is soooooooo similar to Lou's it's unbelievable! He really listens and is so eager to please. When we picked him up he had A LOT of extremely matted hair on him, and his hair is so thick that I dont even think he could actually feel the touch when we petted him. My friend and talented groomer Ellyisme shaved him down and liberated him from all that hair! He feels a million times better and has become even more cuddly and sweet after the groom. Here are before and after pictures of Apollo. And some if the pair  Oh! By the way, his previous owners said Apollo was born 05-10-12 which is the same date Lou was born. There is a slight chance they came from the same litter that would explain them being so similar, and it would be an incredible councidence if they are siblings!!
I am so happy to watch Apollo in bliss, this little man deserves to be happy!!



















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Here are some pictures of Apollo being able to FEEL touch for the first time in his life probably!! He was diving in the grass chin first and rubbing his chest all over the grass, rolling around smiling and tail wagging non stop!!!


----------



## ChantersMom

Congratulations!!!
Looks like you all will be one big HAPPY family!


----------



## Angl

This is just the sweetest story. I'm so happy for you, Lou's mommy.


----------



## fjm

Wow - he looks blissfully happy! How wonderful to have made such a difference to his life already, and I am sure he will repay you a hundred fold with sheer poodle joy!


----------



## Lou

Thanks guys!! 

Apollo holds his tail up so high LOL Lou holds her tail straight to, but he does it to the extreme LOL
His tail is either like this (picture) or wagging non stop!!! Hehehe










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman

Loving these happy posts! Smiles all around. :smile:

Am I the only one who thinks that Lou and Apollo's identical-looking tail docks provide more evidence they could be litter mates?


----------



## Lou

LEUllman said:


> Loving these happy posts! Smiles all around. :smile:
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks that Lou and Apollo's identical-looking tail docks provide more evidence they could be litter mates?


Oh wow!!! That is exciting!!! Cant wait to see Apollo's papers if the previous owners find it!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Laceypoo

This story makes my heart sing! Lacey is a rescue and so many days I think how glad I am that she has a good life now. She really deserves this kind of life. Thank you so much for sharing your photos and for sharing your life with Apollo.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Apollo is a beautiful and happy poodle! Congratulations and thanks for giving him a loving home. I'm sure he will bring you endless joy.


----------



## Sweetp

Lou said:


> I created a thread when I came across this situation with a beautiful sweet white poodle that was being neglected being kept in a crate for 12 hours straight, and the owners wanted to get rid of him.


Crated for 12 hours at a time! Wow! I don't even enjoy going to the zoo, it breaks my heart to see animals caged. Poor little Apollo, no wonder he is the happiest poodle right now. Bless you and your dh for giving him a loving home where he's free to walk, run and play. Love that sweet boy!


----------



## Lou

Lou seems to really want Apollo's attention!! It's cute, she follows him around non stop! But she also gives him a bit of a hard time, to make sure he knows she is #1 LOL
On the picture she was trying to curl up with him, but he is either not ready for that or doesnt like to cuddle with other dogs too much, he lets her stay near though, he likes her company 














Earlier at the top of the stairs aw
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

YAY! A Lou and Apollo thread! Keeps those fabulous pics coming, I'm just loving seeing these two )

Manxcat


----------



## Lou

I love when they play!! Apollo doesnt play as often as Lou's best friend Hibbert. Hibbert and Lou will play hard till they pass out hehehe. So when Apollo and Lou play for a while it's a joy to watch!












































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme

Lou said:


> Oh wow!!! That is exciting!!! Cant wait to see Apollo's papers if the previous owners find it!!
> Thank you!!!


Bug your hubby for me!!! I have to know whether they are siblings!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Ellyisme said:


> Bug your hubby for me!!! I have to know whether they are siblings!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We are meeting the previous owners tomorrow, I will make a list of questions LOL


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

Soooo happy that you made him a forever home. Now you have 2 very pretty poodles, and 2 times the poodle love, life is Good.


----------



## Lou

Thank you ALL!! The support I'm getting here has made the decision easier to make and the info has also helped me learn about how to do the best with having 2 dogs!
I never ever thought I'd agree to having 2 dogs, but life is interesting some times isnt it?


----------



## Ellyisme

Lou said:


> We are meeting the previous owners tomorrow, I will make a list of questions LOL


Yessss!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy

Congratulations! The bros look adorable together!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

That is so great how they like each other and adjusted so quickly. They're having a wee of a time, aren't they. Love the photos! Click-treat.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I am thrilled for Apollo! And so happy for you all. That boy is lucky you found him and spared him from a life of misery!


----------



## Lou

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am thrilled for Apollo! And so happy for you all. That boy is lucky you found him and spared him from a life of misery!


Thank you!! I feel lucky and am amazed at how similar they are, so easy to care for! I just gave both their own pig ear, brushed their hair and teeth and it was super easy! Didnt even have to separate them to do it or anything! I was a bit worried about shoving my fingers in a stranger 1yr old dog's mouth but he let me brush just fine wagging his tail!!!! 
They are incredibly alike  really really good kids! Feels like it was meant to be! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman

You should consider buying a lottery ticket right now, cause you are clearly on a winning streak!


----------



## Lou

I bought almost everything for Apollo already. Here are their "nap time crates" hehehe. They don't cry or anything. Crate time = lights off nap time 
I was able to find the exact same crate to match LOL He has a new blue collar and name tag, tooth brush, extra bully sticks! I'm excited!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

LEUllman said:


> You should consider buying a lottery ticket right now, cause you are clearly on a winning streak!


That's a great idea!! Haha I will 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Hubby got home and Lou was acting a little jealous and we told her to quit it and they both laid down by hubby's feet to receive luvin' at the same time .. Aw!!
She is getting better  Maybe Lou thinks Apollo is hers! And he is not allowed to ask for love from us, because when he asks to be petted she gets uneasy, but then he leaves and she follows him around instead of giving us humans attention (?!) she is so focused on Apollo! I had to tell her "Lou, Apollo is not Your puppy, he is Ours!!" Hahaha
But it's definitely getting better 
Look!

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Hahaha! I have this mental picture in my mind of 'Dad' in his chair, with Apollo at his side ....& 'Mom' on the couch, with Lou sprawled across her lap!!!!!!! It's a pleasant thought......!


----------



## 2poodlesand1pug

I just love this story! We rescued our Spoo, Marsha after 6 years of neglect...spoos have such tender, sweet hearts and it warms mine to read your story. You're all blessed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

I am so glad you took him in. Give him a few months. If he's been neglected he probably doesn't know how to play very well. Give us an update in a few months.  I love having two poodles because they play together and entertain each other. 

I bet they are siblings. The coincidence would be too great that they look alike and are born on the same day.


----------



## MaryEdwards

What a pair. That's so sweet. Your story & pictures made me cry. Happy tears. :angel:


----------



## Lou

MaryEdwards said:


> What a pair. That's so sweet. Your story & pictures made me cry. Happy tears. :angel:


Aw. It made me cry too! Absolutely happy tears


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hahaha! I have this mental picture in my mind of 'Dad' in his chair, with Apollo at his side ....& 'Mom' on the couch, with Lou sprawled across her lap!!!!!!! It's a pleasant thought......!


That is exactly what happened late last night!!! It was wonderful!!
They sometimes lay Lou on the couch by my side and Apollo on the floor by my feet
It's sweet 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> I am so glad you took him in. Give him a few months. If he's been neglected he probably doesn't know how to play very well. Give us an update in a few months.  I love having two poodles because they play together and entertain each other.
> 
> I bet they are siblings. The coincidence would be too great that they look alike and are born on the same day.


That would be amazing outwest! We are going to the previous owners's house in 1 hour. I will post what we found out as soon as I get back!! :-D

Ps. Apollo does the same things Lou does even without him seeing her do it first. Like they both hate when hubby sneezes. He went to check on hubby make sure he was ok just like Lou does!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

There is so much love going on in that house, its just Wonderful, Makes Me Happy


----------



## Lou

Aaaaawwww Lou is teaching Apollo how to play fetch!!!!!!  i think he had never played with a ball before 
And this pink ball is Lou's favorite toy, she is sharing!!


----------



## Ellyisme

What I'd you find out about him? The suspense is killing me!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

*I don't remember if I have already posted this one. But it is one of my favorites!

Their color contrast is cool. I think they are both beautiful hehehhehehhe I'm a proud momma.
*







[/url] photo 4 (1) by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]
*
I think Lou looks soooo pretty on this one!*








[/url] Lou Apollo and humans on porch by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Lou

Ellyisme said:


> What I'd you find out about him? The suspense is killing me!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh!! They are trying to find his papers. But it sounds crazy. His previous owner told me that there were 2 dogs left when she got Apollo, 1 cream and 1 Apricot. When I picked up Lou, there was her (apricot) and Cookie (cream)! ..... They also said it was a lady with blond hair etc, North of here.... !! etc etc... I just don't know yet... but isnt it funny?!

Even if they are not litter mates they are incredibly similar! but if they are it would be crazy!! and so cool!


----------



## Lou

Apollo probably had never played with a ball before. He wont let go of it. It has been like a half hour and he keeps it in his mouth and walks around wagging tail.. hehehehe
or gives the ball tiny little bites! sooooooooooooooooo adorable!
I'm going to go buy him his own green ball here in a second!








[/url] Apollo wont let go of ball - luvs it by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ellyisme

I really wish there was a "like" button instead of "thanks"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza

Wow! I take a break from the forum for a few days and look what happens. How absolutely exciting. If you had asked me before I would have said Lou filled your life to the brim, but I was wrong there is heaps of room left in there for Apollo. Everyone wants to read good things and you have made my day.


----------



## Dallasminis

I am SO enjoying Apollo learning how to be a puppy, he got the greatest owners in the world, more adorable pictures, please! This is FUN!


----------



## Lou

Dallasminis said:


> I am SO enjoying Apollo learning how to be a puppy, he got the greatest owners in the world, more adorable pictures, please! This is FUN!


Aw thank you!!
Pictures?? Sure!!!!!!!!!! 
I got him a green ball and Lou a red ball, and they both have their own bully sticks stuffed in Kongs for safety!
Look how cute! 





















Bully stick inside a Kong toy is the safest option I found for them to not swallow the bully stick when it gets too small. (Tight fit do they cant pull it out)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr

This thread has made me so happy. Congrats on becoming a two dog family and thanks for "rescuing" Apollo. It has been so much fun to vicariously live through this whole process with you. 

Guess I don't have to request that you keep the pictures coming .


----------



## Lou

Ellyisme said:


> I really wish there was a "like" button instead of "thanks"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I "thank" every comment I like. Just as if it was a "like" button! LOL


----------



## Toy poodlelvr

Have fun with apollo lou's mom!! I bet Lou is a tiny bit jealous about Apollo :aetsch:


----------



## Lou

Toy poodlelvr said:


> Have fun with apollo lou's mom!! I bet Lou is a tiny bit jealous about Apollo :aetsch:


Yes she is hehehehe! But she is getting used to it 
No fights or anything like that, Lou just follows him around like crazy and tries to stop him from asking us for love by getting in the way or gently putting her mouth around his neck and making funny sounds like she is talking to him LOL
But after a couple minutes she lets him be petted by us


----------



## Dallasminis

Love them together with their kong bullies...good idea! I love how he always has his green ball nearby, like Indie, always with her ball...


----------



## Lou

Here are them both playing with the balls 





















Notice the non stop tail wagging!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

It does sound like the previous owners were not at all attached to him. I mean, if they can't even remember who they got him from and lost his papers? It's fishy. No matter- he is yours now.  I think they are siblings because of the same birthday plus they have the same look and very similar bodies.


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> It does sound like the previous owners were not at all attached to him. I mean, if they can't even remember who they got him from and lost his papers? It's fishy. No matter- he is yours now.  I think they are siblings because of the same birthday plus they have the same look and very similar bodies.


Yeah, I thought it was shady that they didn't know much about him. 

But them being extremely similar personality wise and Apollo shaved down all the way looks very very similar to Lou when she was shaved all the way too!! And also they got along so well, the previous owners said Apollo was a bit dominand toward their other dog and here Apollo lets Lou boss him around no problem!! LOL
I wish they would find his papers so I can register him and of course find out if they are litter mates!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Here is some sunday cute moments 
Hubby cut the grass so nicely too!!




























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Look at little man's tail wagging so fast it's invisible!! Hehehehe









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

I love this story, too, and the pictures of Lou and Apollo playing together and getting along so well make me so happy for all of you.


----------



## Lou

Thank you! I'm very happy! They are so alike that they even don't misbehaved in the same way. Don't beg for food at all, don't chew on anything that is not theirs... And do many many of the same things such as ask me to hold the bully stick for it to be easier for them to chew on it... etc hahaahha ! It's fun to watch


----------



## Lou

My mother bought Lou a toy that is supposed to look like a woman's foot!' Creepy!! It had been forgotten in the closet since she was about 7 months old because at the time I was afraid she would eat the weak plastic. but hubby found it today and now I know Lou won't eat it so we gave it to her and Apollo is sleeping and not jealous at all by the way hehehhehe
It looks silly!!




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar

Well yay for Apollo! The two of them are having such fun! You've got a great yard for poodles. And yes, that woman's foot toy is creepy! :laugh:


----------



## Lou

Jacamar said:


> Well yay for Apollo! The two of them are having such fun! You've got a great yard for poodles. And yes, that woman's foot toy is creepy! :laugh:


Thanks!! I only moved to this house because it had the biggest yard I could find hehehehe!
I have so much fun watching them play and exercise !!


----------



## all that jazz

It all makes me want to cry! And Apollo looks beautiful even shaved all the way down!


----------



## Lou

all that jazz said:


> It all makes me want to cry! And Apollo looks beautiful even shaved all the way down!


Thank u so much!! I think he looks cute too 
And I tear up all the time too <3



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

How about a kiss?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

First time playing with a squeaky toy! He looked puzzled but loves it!! Hehe














And he is laying on his back accepting Lou bossing him around!! Even though at his previous home he was dominant toward their other dog. Interesting huh?
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy

I'm so happy for you and Lou, 
Apollo is so beautiful.:angel:


----------



## Manxcat

I'll bet Apollo thinks he's crossed the Bridge and ended up in doggy heaven!!

Just one big happy family! LOVE IT !!


----------



## Pamela

Awww you are such a good family! So happy for apollo and lou too!!! Good work!!!!


----------



## Lou

They are both wonderful poodles!! really really good dogs and already love each other . Now if Lou would stop bossing him around a bit and relax more... She seems 100% focused on him, like it's her job! It's nothing serious, but I miss Lou making eye contact with me LOL instead of following Apollo's every move! Apollo went for a ride with hubby and I got some alone time with Lou... She seems sooooo calm with just us Sometimes I wonder if this is kind of hard for her. it's a big change....
Any advice? I really appreciate it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Ps. Apollo doesnt mind Lou pushing him out of the way of us petting him or when she puts her mouth around the top of his neck and "talks" (funny noises) he acts like he nothing is happening lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Here is Lou eating a pig ear after being brushed and combed. More alone time  i miss little man though!! Apollo should be back soon !!

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Love to hear Apollo has bonded with your Hubby and is getting individual attention too!
Lou has you, and always will so it's nice to hear each Spoo has it's 'own' person!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> Love to hear Apollo has bonded with your Hubby and is getting individual attention too!
> Lou has you, and always will so it's nice to hear each Spoo has it's 'own' person!


You have a great point!!! They can both get 1-on-1 attention from different humans! Hubby just called and said Apollo is having a great time with him too! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I noticed that.....

The "Lou look" is back!!!!!
We shaved her down all the way for coat change but it has grown back and she now looks like herself again !!  (the only thing different is that the hair on the ears is not long yet)
Now Apollo is shaved all the way. I wonder how he will look in a few weeks 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo is back from his ride with hubby.




























Lou never barks, well until Apollo came in the picture. LOL They keep running up and down near the fence and sometimes barking at the neighbor dog. Apollo scratched the fence hard and broke a piece!! I was like "my goodness that pitbull will be in our yard any minute!!" I had to put a gate looking thing to cover the 3 inch by 9 inch whole (aprox.) now when they start acting up they both lose privileges of playing outside and I bring them both in the house after some ah-ahs and quiet!'s .... These 2 are angels when separate from each other, but are starting to act up a little bit when paired up! LOL (I never leave them unsupervised...... Unless nap time in crate)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou sit! Apollo sit!! Aaaawwww 







Lou kissing Apollo, well not really she wants the ball hehehe









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

First time playing tug-a-war !!!  
(at 2am LOL)

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza

Such fun. Having had several dogs at different times. Certain dogs did learn that they were DH's dog. They got to go go with him on special trips and do things and bond. This was good for both of them. The others were Mummy's dogs. It never created any problems. I even had one dog that was DH's outside the house and mine inside. Even now, I adore Bridget to bits, she was my first Poodle and probably my favourite, but she will go in the car with DH, but if I am home Poppy will not leave me. If I am not home they will both got out with DH. You will find that Lou will happily let Appollo become you DH's dog and that sounds a win win for everyone.


----------



## Lou

This was so sweet, but when Lou got too close and wanted to curl up with him it was too close for his comfort so he left and laid on the floor hehe it lasted about a minute LOL
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo tried again for another 30 seconds hahahaha
They are warming up to each other more and more 






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Puppy love!! I love mah puppiessssssss!!! 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I. Can't. Stop. Taking. Pictures !!!!!!!! LOL








He kissed her aw























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Mr. Apollo! aka "Little man" hehehe










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcie

You can see the bliss on his face just rolling in the grass! What JOY! What a wonderful thing you have done. You will get it back 10 times over!


----------



## Lou

Marcie said:


> You can see the bliss on his face just rolling in the grass! What JOY! What a wonderful thing you have done. You will get it back 10 times over!


Thank you so much, it warms my heart to hear that!  I can see his happiness too , and the more I see it the more I spoil him and Lou hehehehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza

There must be so much joy and laughter in your home. I am sure the wee man feels it and knows he has hit the jack pot.


----------



## Lou

Thank you!!! I love all the comments!!! It makes my day!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo always bounces like a rabbit LOL And always runs with that big smile on his face (mouth open hehehe) 
HAPPY POODLES!!! YAY 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redisabella

He is beautiful! Looks like he and Lou are getting along well. How tall are they?

Best,
Nicki


----------



## Lou

redisabella said:


> He is beautiful! Looks like he and Lou are getting along well. How tall are they?
> 
> Best,
> Nicki


Thank you!! I think so too hehehehe 
They are the same height, 26" to the shoulder, Lou's head is taller than Apollo's though, it is as tall as the dook knob and his isn't, which is odd... Apollo is heavier though, He is bulkier (I dont know if I can carry him) and Lou is 58lbs and I am able to carry her, but up the stairs is tough!!! When she is not wanting to go night-night LOL :-D


----------



## Lou

Something very interesting out the window........ 







Miss Lou beautiful lady










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sawyersmomma

Oh man, I wasn't on pf for a little while and completely missed this thread!! Congrats! Apollo is b-e-a-utiful! He looks SO happy now  Sounds like he's the perfect fit for you guys!


----------



## julietcr1

OMG, I love this picture of Lou and Apollo looking out the window, this is a beautiful poodle moment.


----------



## Lou

<3 thank u


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo

Oh my goodness! Lou is now too! Time for a forum name change! LOL!

Congrats! The white is gorgeous!


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> Oh my goodness! Lou is now too! Time for a forum name change! LOL!
> 
> Congrats! The white is gorgeous!


Thank u!! Name change? Mmm maybe signature change  hehehehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr

That pic of them looking out the window would make a nice signature pic.


----------



## Lou

plr said:


> That pic of them looking out the window would make a nice signature pic.


U think so? Thanks!! Lets see.....


----------



## CT Girl

Plr was right Lou, it looks great!


----------



## Sweetp

I like that picture too. Look at the look of pure contentment on Apollo's face; it's so precious!


----------



## Lou

CT Girl said:


> Plr was right Lou, it looks great!


Cool!!! thanks!!!


----------



## Lou

Sweetp said:


> I like that picture too. Look at the look of pure contentment on Apollo's face; it's so precious!


aw thanks! I'm so happy that he is happy <3


----------



## kukukachoo

cute!


----------



## Dallasminis

Love, love, love that photo! They look very adjusted to each other and happy! Always enjoy all your pix...it's just such a sweet story...


----------



## Lou

Dallasminis said:


> Love, love, love that photo! They look very adjusted to each other and happy! Always enjoy all your pix...it's just such a sweet story...


Thank you so much! I'm glad you enjoy the pix, I love taking them and I have fun with it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaperBeau

This story has such a lovely ending - thank you for sharing


----------



## MaryEdwards

They compliment each other. We are so happy for your fur baby family!


----------



## Carley's Mom

Lou, don't ever let anyone look at your camera... my son in law just told my daughter that her mom had issues. They took my camera to the beach and he was trying to find their photos. He said there were 400 photos of poodles and they were all the same, a poodle in the yard. lol


----------



## TrueColors

Man , Lou and Apollo are the perfect match and Apollo seems like the perfect match for you too ! Félitations !


----------



## Lou

Carley's Mom said:


> Lou, don't ever let anyone look at your camera... my son in law just told my daughter that her mom had issues. They took my camera to the beach and he was trying to find their photos. He said there were 400 photos of poodles and they were all the same, a poodle in the yard. lol


HHahahahahaha!!!! A poodle in the yard - the same!! Hahahahaah THEY JUST DON'T GET IT, DO THEY??! 
so funny!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I'm still laughing bwahahahahaha!!! Love it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

And thanks to all, i think they make a good pair too  

Dont know if I mentioned
My camera (in 4 months) had 1200 pictures of Lou !! LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacamar

Carley's Mom said:


> Lou, don't ever let anyone look at your camera... my son in law just told my daughter that her mom had issues. They took my camera to the beach and he was trying to find their photos. He said there were 400 photos of poodles and they were all the same, a poodle in the yard. lol


Hahaha Hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## Lou

Chunky butt on my lap!! Apollo weighs 60.4 lbs! He will lose some weight fast running in the yard chasing Lou!! He can't ever catch her LOL 
He may be heavier in a few months from building muscle but right now you can't really feel his ribs at all (it's from being in a crate for 12 hours straight ---previous owners) but now he runs a lot 


Notice on the right bottom corner Lou wanted her spot on the couch back hehehe!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

Love the story about the yard pictures. Are you sure they didn't borrow my camera?


I love the picture of Lou and Apollo at the window- great signature!


----------



## Lou

Lou and Apollo looking cute 








[/url] Lou and Apollo looking cute02 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou and Apollo lookinf cute01 by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Hey, I'm new here but just wanted to say how much I enjoyed your wonderful story and fantastic pictures! The love that you have for these two really shines through your posts, and they are so lucky to have landed in a home that appreciates them so much!


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> Hey, I'm new here but just wanted to say how much I enjoyed your wonderful story and fantastic pictures! The love that you have for these two really shines through your posts, and they are so lucky to have landed in a home that appreciates them so much!


Aw thank u so much!! U just made my day!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thank you - you made my day brighter by sharing your poodle joy!
I can't wait to get a puppy to play with Teaka - even though Tangee and she are only 6 months apart, Tangee is like a grumpy old lady who will get annoyed if you try to play with her, but Teaka is a total (11 y/o) puppy who loves poodle games, and although I've had some ambivalence about getting a puppy with 2 seniors, you just reminded me much joy it will bring!!


----------



## Lou

Apollo after a work out!! Tired baby!! Happy baby!! I LOVE his smile  (Lou is behind the camera on my shoulders as always hehehe - u can see part of her booty on the right side of the picture LOL)























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you - you made my day brighter by sharing your poodle joy!
> I can't wait to get a puppy to play with Teaka - even though Tangee and she are only 6 months apart, Tangee is like a grumpy old lady who will get annoyed if you try to play with her, but Teaka is a total (11 y/o) puppy who loves poodle games, and although I've had some ambivalence about getting a puppy with 2 seniors, you just reminded me much joy it will bring!!


I wish you and you babies ALL the best!! I'm sure it will be wonderful, a house full of joy and love  <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Nite nite ZZzzZZzzZZzZzZzzzzz..........
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp

His life could have been much different if not for you! :goodnight:


----------



## Lou

Sweetp said:


> His life could have been much different if not for you! :goodnight:


Aw thank u!! It makes me so happy to hear this!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Here are so funny pictures of them playing hard! Apollo is getting in shape!! Lou cant catch him when they run anymore LOL so she cries and he slows down so she can catch him. Apollo cant catch Lou either so... Hahaha!!
I'm glad "little man" is getting healthier and more active and playful!!






















This is Apollo "copying" Lou's behavior!! They both hang out like that now!! Hahaha but my shoulders are still Lou's property hehehe














Here they are relaxing after playing hard outside














Funny boy with his bootie raised up sitting on the arm of the couch, good thing my friend that cleans our house is coming today! LOL










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

Big congrats !!!!! Lou has a friend ! yaaaaa


----------



## Lou

Funny poodles!! LOL Look at Apollo's ears haahahaha and he is ALWAYS smiling! 














They are checking on the neighbor dog on this one









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo's besutiful face 






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou and Apollo showing off their "sit-stay" ! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

They look so good together! Love the two colors. He looks happy in all these photos. I am glad that Lou is being nice to him and he is figuring out his new home. I love the photo a few posts back of Lou resting her head on you and the one of them both on the couch. He seems very attached to Lou.


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> They look so good together! Love the two colors. He looks happy in all these photos. I am glad that Lou is being nice to him and he is figuring out his new home. I love the photo a few posts back of Lou resting her head on you and the one of them both on the couch. He seems very attached to Lou.


Thanks!! Lou still bosses him around just a little LOL. But they are really attached to eachother  I like their colors too!! 
I'm truly enjoying watching them, it 's fun 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetteddy

Congrats!! He is so sweet


----------



## Lou

Here is Apollo on my lap, nothing like some poodle love  he is so sweet







He loves looking out the window just like Lou, I think it's funny how he sits on his butt, Lou does that too  
She is chillin' behind him on the couch...
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

Apollo is such a happy dog - it just oozes out of him! And seeing the pair of them together makes your heart go zing!

So glad you kept him!


----------



## Angl

Those are two lucky poodleoos 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Manxcat said:


> Apollo is such a happy dog - it just oozes out of him! And seeing the pair of them together makes your heart go zing!
> 
> So glad you kept him!





Angl said:


> Those are two lucky poodleoos


I tried to reply to you both, hope it worked.
Thank you very much!

It makes me so happy to hear that


----------



## Lou

Lou and Apollo close to eachother on their favorite U-Haul blanket LOL
They are getting more cuddly slowly but surely... 





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Awesome - thanks for sharing your babies with us!


----------



## Lou

My babies cuddling !!! Aaaawww
They are warming up to eachother more and more each day!! 
This is the first time they lay this close!!
They have been sleeping for a while now...
Such a special sweet moment!!





















This one below is funny, she tried to lay on her back, tummy up LOL








This Apollo cuddling with me, he is a very affectionate poodle!! 








Earlier Lou was trying to get Apollo to play LOL







Wagging her tail!!







Then a little kiss!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessnicole10

Any word on whether or not they're litter mates?!


----------



## Lou

jessnicole10 said:


> Any word on whether or not they're litter mates?!


Nope, I will try to contact the previous owners later on. They are our customers, we want to finish working first, so we don't mix 2 different matters, you know? People can get weird... 
But I will definitely ask more questions later and post the answers here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza

Awwwww! So nice!


----------



## Lou

Lou and Apollo hanging close to momma's feet while the fireworks are going... They are not acting scared but just intrigued  
Look at her resting her head AND paw on his butt LOL























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl

I love those cuddle pictures. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Playing with the "tug-awar-frisbee" !! 
It's a fun toy !! 
And there is an unfurnished area of my living room that serves as a wrestling/play area for them hehehe!
With all their toys all over the floor
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

So sweet , so nice to see dogs being able to play like that ! Looks like my house ..Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lou

bigredpoodle said:


> So sweet , so nice to see dogs being able to play like that ! Looks like my house ..Thanks for sharing


Aw thanks dear!!! These 2 are spoiled!! I work from home so they play and get luvin' all day long hehehehe 

It's pure joy to me, to watch them play and smile <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo sleeping sitting on his butt resting his head on the back of the couch !! 
Just so cute!! He kept twitching and trying to slide down LOL After a bit he did melt onto my lap 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

Lou said:


> Aw thanks dear!!! These 2 are spoiled!! I work from home so they play and get luvin' all day long hehehehe
> 
> It's pure joy to me, to watch them play and smile <3
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I too am home all the time so the poodles are with me all day .. I love to watch the sillthings that they do .. they are family !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

It is wonderful to see how well Lou and Apollo are getting on together. Looks like they'll be buddies for life. Sweet!


----------



## CT Girl

It is lovely to see Lou and Apollo snuggling up together. I am sure they will turn out to be best buddies. That picture of Apollo sleeping on the sofa is just precious.


----------



## Lou

bigredpoodle said:


> I too am home all the time so the poodles are with me all day .. I love to watch the sillthings that they do .. they are family !


Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## Lou

This is signature worthy isn't it? i'm going to change it right now hehehe 
They are looking right AT the camera! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr

That really is signature worthy -- great pic, looking at camera and smiling!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Wonderful! They sure did hit it off, didn't they. That's just terrific. I'm so happy for all. Definitely signature worthy.


----------



## Lou

Thank u guys


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh Yes! Definitely sig worthy.........wall worthy too!


----------



## Dallasminis

They were meant to be together...perfect capture of their happy personalities!


----------



## Lou

Lou and Apollo.
Apollo?... !
Where is Apollo?!

Oh I see his tushie up in the air all the way in the back!

Can u find the white poodle? LOL









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo

Love the new signature photo. Great shot! They're adorable together!


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> Love the new signature photo. Great shot! They're adorable together!


Thank u!! I love how they are looking straight into the camera and smiling


----------



## Lou

Lou loves laying her head on people's shoulders... 
My friend loves Lou and she loves him too









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo is the "smiliest" poodle ever! LOL He always have that big ol smile on his face!

Here they are playing fetch! I'm so glad to see them happy and having fun








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## plr

Apollo is always smiling because he knows he has lucked out when he was rescued by you all.


----------



## Lou

plr said:


> Apollo is always smiling because he knows he has lucked out when he was rescued by you all.


Aw  thank u so much!! It warms my heart! 
And his smiles are really cute too hehehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Here is that big smile again 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I caught him with a "serious" face!! Hahahahahah I had to make a funny noise with my mouth and he made that pensive face like trying to figure out why momma is being silly making silly noises LOL










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Here they are hanging out 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I swear, those two are the smilingest Spoos ever!!!!!!!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> I swear, those two are the smilingest Spoos ever!!!!!!!!! Hahaha!!!


hehhhehehe thanks so much dear ! your comment MADE ME SMILE BIG TIME!


----------



## Lou

Dad is home, we can smell him from behind the fence, even before he makes a sound!!







Smiles....... 







Poodle siblings love..... Aw 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr

Did you ever figure out if they are litter mates?


----------



## Lou

plr said:


> Did you ever figure out if they are litter mates?


Nope, not yet. Hopefully we will get somewhere with this. We will be contacting his previous owners again after a while... 
I'd really love to know
They MUST be siblings! The similarities are just amazing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis

I tell you...these two bring a smile to my face no matter what! They are such happy poodles!


----------



## Lou

I think Apollo is such a handsome boy!!
His hair is growing and he looks cuter and cuter every day!!


----------



## Lou

Dallasminis said:


> I tell you...these two bring a smile to my face no matter what! They are such happy poodles!


Thanks so much!! I love sharing my joy with you all.


----------



## Lou

I found another picture I love hehehehe


----------



## Lou

LOU: I didnt care for this toy one bit but now that Apollo has it , I want it!







APOLLO: Nope, ya cant have it! Catch me if ya can!







LOU: Gimme that!!







LOU: haha!! I stole it!! 







APOLLO: I had it first, give it back!







APOLLO: Now what?! It's mine mine mine







LOU: Mom, can u get it from him and give ig to me? 







MOMMA: How about I keep it to myself and you 2 go eat your meal! LOL
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom

I just love seeing them, they look so much alike, and you take such good care of them, they All ways look so happy, Thank you for letting us in on there fun.


----------



## Lou

Abbe gails Mom said:


> I just love seeing them, they look so much alike, and you take such good care of them, they All ways look so happy, Thank you for letting us in on there fun.


Thank u dear!!! It makes so happy to hear that you enjoy their fun 
I sure love to share their pictures and stories with you all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pennysmama

They have so much fun together, kinda makes me want a brother for Penny. Love the narrative with the toy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Pennysmama said:


> They have so much fun together, kinda makes me want a brother for Penny. Love the narrative with the toy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!!!!  i am sooooo glad to have a boy and a girl!!! I never never thought I could handle 2 dogs. But this was so meant to be. It has been very easy and they have so much fun together and play hard/exercise too! Happy poodles = happy momma (me) lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo LOVES his new blue $0.64 toy!! Aw look at that, he doesnt wanna let go of it...


----------



## Lou

And Lou doesn't want her pink $0.64 toy LOL She is staring Apollo down for his ... Hehehe


----------



## Lou

Yup........ More pictures of my babies....








Tongue out hehehe













































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou: "Mom, can I please have the bully stick you bought and hid in the kitchen?"
(She can smell the petstore on me, seriously!)








Apollo: "I'm so seepy mom... I think I'm gonna fall off.... ZzZZZzzzz..."








(My babies are so wonderfully squeezable!!! Too cute! Too cute! #Proudmomma LOL)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

LOVE this thread, keep 'em coming!

Apollo's fur is coming in beautifully after his shave-down! Both your dogs are eminently squeezable... definitety hug material... )


----------



## Lou

Manxcat said:


> LOVE this thread, keep 'em coming!
> 
> Apollo's fur is coming in beautifully after his shave-down! Both your dogs are eminently squeezable... definitety hug material... )


Thanks!!!!!!! Apollo and Lou send u teddy bear hugs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I tell ya, my plan for the future is to bring it down to one poodle that we can travel with, but you are making me yearn for the days of the "24 hour poodle show"! Dang, and I thought that I had my MPS under control!


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> I tell ya, my plan for the future is to bring it down to one poodle that we can travel with, but you are making me yearn for the days of the "24 hour poodle show"! Dang, and I thought that I had my MPS under control!


I never never thought I would have 2 dogs! I didnt think I could handle it, and we do travel and move a lot!! And I am sooooooooo glad to have the 2 of them, they run so fast chasing each other and play together its such joy to watch!!
MPS is not a bad thing


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou said:


> I never never thought I would have 2 dogs! I didnt think I could handle it, and we do travel and move a lot!! And I am sooooooooo glad to have the 2 of them, they run so fast chasing each other and play together its such joy to watch!!
> MPS is not a bad thing


No, MPS is not a bad thing - I've enjoyed it for over 15 years now, but the flip side is that it cuts down on the thing that you can do with your dogs...and there is something special about that one dog relationship that I do miss...
There are good points to both!


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> No, MPS is not a bad thing - I've enjoyed it for over 15 years now, but the flip side is that it cuts down on the thing that you can do with your dogs...and there is something special about that one dog relationship that I do miss...
> There are good points to both!


I wouldnt have more than 2  and yes I loved having just Lou and love having her and Apollo!!


----------



## Ciscley

Lou said:


> I wouldnt have more than 2  and yes I loved having just Lou and love having her and Apollo!!


Famous last words. 

Though I have to say, right now I'm enjoying the "grandma" effect of having several of the in training dogs in my house and then getting to send them "home" after a time. Kind of the best of both worlds.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Petitpie and I got MPS in 1983 when our beloved little toy parti poodle "Faux Pas" died on Christmas morning. Soon after, we had a toy Apricot poodle, "Sugar Plum", born on the same Christmas morning, "Truffles", a black mpoo, and "Petit Four", a toy parti poodle, who we couldn't resist, after we already had the others because she looked so much like "Faux Pas". We had MPS ever since then, having as many as 3 tpoos and 4 spoos at one time! It was the "24 hr poodle show", for sure, but we loved it. Now, I have the one tpoo, "Oreo", and the two spoos, "Toddy" and "Gabriella", and they get along so well together and I don't know what I would do without them. I love the way that Lou and Apollo "mirror" each other in their pictures. It is easy to see why you love them so much! This is Petitpie and "Faux Pas", the little parti that started our MPS.


----------



## Lou

Aren't poodles just WONDERFUL?! 
I'm glad u all feel the same way about 'em 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Poodles and pretty skies 

We are having a wonderful time outside the temperature is perfect, there is a little breeze going and they are luvin' it!!





























Who's out there? 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL

I always enjoy seeing these 2 together! Great photos!


----------



## Lou

KellyL said:


> I always enjoy seeing these 2 together! Great photos!


Thank u!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sleepy time..... 
(Miss Lou's cute teddy bear face)







(Mr. Apollo aka "little man" looking sweet) - Notice Lou's legs hanging off the couch hehehe









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL

Lou really does look like a big teddy bear! And Apollo is so handsome


----------



## schpeckie

Such a Perfect Pair! They are absolutely Wonderful and Cute Together!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Lou

Thank u ! 
Apollo will be teddy bearish looking as well, when his hair grows more 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

"Daddy's brand new socks are way more fun to play tug-a-war with than the rope mom gave us! "

LOL
Socks are the ONLY thing that doesnt belong to them that they chew on ! 
It was Lou's first toy.... (A sock with a knot on it)
So it's allowed... 
then we just buy tons more socks!  hehehehe


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou







Apollo









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

MASSIVE bully sticks! 18inches each 
See if those will last now haha!

I bought a 3feet bully stick and cut it in half!!  

Happy poodles.... Very happy poodles! They were so excited when they first saw it hehehe 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl

Omg, I never would have thought to put the end in a kong. Excellent!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Angl said:


> Omg, I never would have thought to put the end in a kong. Excellent!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That way when it get too small it's stuck in there and it's not a choking hazzard 
Gotta make sure it's s tight fit, even if u have to struggle to shove 1 small piece + the big bully stick in etc
So they cant pull it out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OMG! What a gastronomical Poodle treat! That is a ginormous bully stick! I didn't know they came that large!!!!
How long will that keep them busy? (Lucky Dogs!)


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> OMG! What a gastronomical Poodle treat! That is a ginormous bully stick! I didn't know they came that large!!!!
> How long will that keep them busy? (Lucky Dogs!)


Thanks!!! it will keep 'em busy for a few days hehehehehe, cause i take it away after they chew about 3-4 inches... LOL

I buy these 3feet bully sticks at Speck's Pet Supply. at the store half a mile from me... I'm in there every couple days or so hahahahahah


----------



## Lou

Family photos 
oh how I love my family!!!!!!!! <3 

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL

All are very sweet photos!


----------



## Lou

My teddy bear lookin' poodles 






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Selfie with the poodles!!!!

















Sleepy Apollo & Lou watching








Always happy... Mr. Apollo 








Miss princess Lou









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou keeps biting Apollo "gently" trying to get him to play 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

duplicate


----------



## Lou

Looking in each others eyes 










Dancin' hehehe









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL

I love the dancing photo! They're all cute, though!


----------



## nieshaa

How beautiful, I really enjoy seeing the pictures of them together -- just adorable.


----------



## Lou

I'm so glad you guys are enjoying the photos... because I sure love to take and share them!!!!!


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL

Love the first 2 photos in this set. It's cute that they're looking into the camera...like they're enjoying getting their picture taken.


----------



## Lou

KellyL said:


> Love the first 2 photos in this set. It's cute that they're looking into the camera...like they're enjoying getting their picture taken.


After about 2500 pictures.... LOL I think they know to look at the camera hshahahaha!!!!


----------



## Lou

Comfy Lou and Apollo in the background 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL

I can tell Lou loves that leather sofa!! She always looks so comfy on it.


----------



## Lou

KellyL said:


> I can tell Lou loves that leather sofa!! She always looks so comfy on it.


It's pretty much HER couch!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Awwww Lou! You make me smile!


----------



## RedPoppy

What a lovely ending, your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Qarza

I haven't been on the forum much lately but one thing I know I can be sure of is that when I pop in for a quick check of things there will be pictures of Lou and Apollo to look at. I love their fluffy look.


----------



## Lou

_(*RedPoppy	* What a lovely ending, your dogs are beautiful! )_

*Thanks dear, I think they are beautiful too hehehehehe *

_(*Qarza* I haven't been on the forum much lately but one thing I know I can be sure of is that when I pop in for a quick check of things there will be pictures of Lou and Apollo to look at. I love their fluffy look. )
_

*yup!! momma takes thousands of pictures of her poodles!!!!!!!! 
I'm glad you like their fluffiness *


----------



## Lou

outwest said:


> They look so good together! Love the two colors. He looks happy in all these photos. I am glad that Lou is being nice to him and he is figuring out his new home. I love the photo a few posts back of Lou resting her head on you and the one of them both on the couch. He seems very attached to Lou.


I know this post from outwest was a while back but...

The other day hubby took Lou with him for a quick car ride, Apollo stood in front of the door crying the entire time. poor baby! I guess he really loves his sister, I am so glad they have bonded so much!! But I won't separate them much, keep 'em together as much as I can, so far they they have only been apart a couple times...

And Lou is very focused on him too.

They love each other


----------



## Lou

They sure LOVE that frisbee!!! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I just think it's great how they are just a perfect pair! Apollo just seemed to seamlessly fit into his new family without any major problem at all! You really hit the doggy jackpot!!!!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> I just think it's great how they are just a perfect pair! Apollo just seemed to seamlessly fit into his new family without any major problem at all! You really hit the doggy jackpot!!!!


Thanks dear 
A few minutes ago my husband said: " You are a good little man, Mr. Apollo, aren't ya?" And hubby went on to say that we are so lucky because he is perfect. A random situation brought us a perfect poodle to be the brother of _another_ perfect poodle!!!! heheheehehehe  they have adjusted to each other wonderfully.

I feel blessed!


----------



## Lou

Lazy morning............ 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo has the craziest cutest "moves" when they are playing!!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou: "momma, where are u going?"










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

So cute


----------



## Lou

Miss Lou laying there being gorgeous, look at her charm! Thar face is just previous isnt it? Hehehe I love my babies 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies

Lou said:


> Lou: "momma, where are u going?"
> 
> View attachment 80993
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwwww. I hate when I'm leaving for work cuz this is what I see


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Lou has such an intelligent face!


----------



## Lou

Tiny Poodles said:


> Lou has such an intelligent face!


Aw! Thank you!!!  she is a very smart girl!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

My babies chillaxing after playing hard outside









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Gotta luv them!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Mr. Apollo aka Little Man









Apollo & Lou sleeping in their couch








Miss Lou watching the news (she LOVES watching TV non stop lately)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme

Lou said:


> Miss Lou watching the news (she LOVES watching TV non stop lately)
> View attachment 83490
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hibbert too! He'll watch anything that moves a lot on the tv.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Doesnt she look focused!?!! She will watch for hours! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo's cute fluffy face!

They are both getting a haircut wednesday! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo just has the cutest face!! I live his new haircut!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Love them, love them !!!! What a pack!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Suddenly said:


> Love them, love them !!!! What a pack!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Lou laying her head on my lap and being cute








Both babies posing for the camera









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo

Oh, my goodness, their "twinzies" fuzzy muzzles are adorable. Glad to see they're still both doing well!


----------



## Lou

kukukachoo said:


> Oh, my goodness, their "twinzies" fuzzy muzzles are adorable. Glad to see they're still both doing well!


Thanks dear!!!!!!!!!! I'm loving it!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Aaaaaaaawwwwwwww!!! Apollo has been giving Lou kisses all the time now!!!!! It is sooooooo cute! He licks her shoulder for a while being all sweet!
And I've seen him kiss her face!
Soooooo soooooo sweet!!!

I love my babies! I feel blessed that they truly act like they love each other and have adapted better than I could ever imagine! Everywhere one goes the othee follows  <3 






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemana

*Thank you*

Thanks for saving this wonderful boy from a very sad life. He looks so happy. Kudos to you for his new future.


----------



## Lou

Poodlemana said:


> Thanks for saving this wonderful boy from a very sad life. He looks so happy. Kudos to you for his new future.


Thanks for saying that, it warms my heart to hear that! I never wanted a 2nd dog but when he looked in my eyes I was like: Ok!!  and I am soooo glad he is here with Lou, Hubby and I


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Every time I see them next to each other, in photos, I think of 'cinnamon & sugar' so, so sweet!


----------



## Lou

They LOVE music just like mommy & daddy 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Some new photos!
















































Momms can we have some more of those yummy treats? We'll be good 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

They bring their leash to me when they wanna go potty outside.  it took 2 days to train Lou to do that. And Apollo learned by watching Lou do it 
Such intelligent pups!!!!! <3










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Apollo has been super needy, it's so cute! I got it on video. He is begging for me to pet him, or hug him 

Apollopawingmepleasepetmevideo_zps4a533c9a.mp4 Video by Loustandardpoodle | Photobucket



He is just so wonderful!


----------



## Lou

I keep posting pictures! I can't Stoooooooooooppppppp!! LOL























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly

Keep posting!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Suddenly said:


> Keep posting!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks dear!!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

View attachment 90785



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies

Keep them coming! With faces like those we just can't have enough!


----------



## My babies

I too love taking pics of my babies. I just brought a nicer camera today so hopefully my playful poodle pics doesn't come out blurry anymore. I'm no expert on cameras so hopefully the one I brought will be ok


----------



## Lou

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

The reason why I chose this ugly house!! LOL

(Large yard for poodle to play, run and exercise safely!) 

But thank goodness we ate moving to a pretty house with a large yard too 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat

You are undoubtedly the photo-queen of the forum!! But with two such fabulous subjects I can see why you would want to be snapping away all day!! And we LOVE them )


----------



## Lou

Manxcat said:


> You are undoubtedly the photo-queen of the forum!! But with two such fabulous subjects I can see why you would want to be snapping away all day!! And we LOVE them )


Hahahahaha!!! You made me burst a loud laugh!!  thanks dear, I hope it doesnt bother anyone to keep seeing this thread at the top of the list since I post new stuff almost daily. It's also a good "photo saver". I can send people to this thread to see my babies  and I do! LOL  and I love the comments like this one of yours!! HAHA! thanks again


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

I had to revive this thread today because of something so special that happened. (Sorry long post, couldn't explain it in fewer words LOL)

Apollo has been with us now for about 7 or 8 months I think. (He is a rescue) And everything has been a dream, a walk in the park, a piece of cake, wonderful paradise, he has been extremely sweet and obedient , sooooooo eager to please 
BUT when we first got him he wouldn't lay down on his side, only laid down with head over paws belly on the floor... A few months later, after a ton of love and affection and toys, treats, playing and having fun he started to relax more and started laying on his side and even sleeping like that (so sweet)
So yesterday the heater seemed week, it felt cold in the house and both poodles were shaved down all the way so I felt that they would be warmer on our bed with us (before last night, the 2 poodles wouldn't settle with us on the bed, it's almost like they felt too crowded , Apollo seemed uncomfortable like we all were invading his personal space (his bubble LOL) he had never spent the nite on our bed before 
But last night I made sure to make room for them, the most amount of space possible (I was on the extreme edge of the king size bed LOL)
And the 4 of us slept together 
In the middle of the night Apollo woke up and just started giving hubby and I tons of kisses and really cuddled with us and went back to sleep 

The point of the story.
Today, in the evening Apollo laid on his back and feel asleep!! For a long time!!!! He seemed as happy and comfortable as ever! Almost as if sleeping in the bed with us made him feel like "now I am really a member of the pack, this is my family, my home, and they really love me"

He just seems different in a wonderful way.... It melted my heart to see that cute tummy asking to be petted! He looked so peaceful 

I am so happy because I believe he is happy and now he is 100% home 

Look!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom

I love reading your posts! Your love and care is so crystal clear! How blessed this poodle family is to have each other!


----------



## benjiboy

I just spent 30 mins going through this post. I loved it. I smiled the whole time. I'm so happy that your happy. What awesome babies you have. I had to get to page 28 to see if you ever found out if they were litter mates. Well out looks like the saga continues... lol. I will keep following their story. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

Now this really made me smile . What a great story ! You have the most amazing pictures and stories.. These are two very lucky dogs !


----------



## BorderKelpie

Awwww, Apollo is home.


----------



## Manxcat

What a lovely story! It almost makes me reconsider having the dogs on the bed with us... almost...


----------



## Lou

Manxcat said:


> What a lovely story! It almost makes me reconsider having the dogs on the bed with us... almost...


Even if just once in a while,  that's what I'm gonna do...  maybe right after a groom and they are all clean haha! 
It was indeed special !!!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

Thank u all so much for reading and for your comments  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IthacaSpoo

Your posts are always an inspiration to me! Not only did they seal the deal for us to get a spoo, but now I am thinking maybe there will be a rescued sibling at about year one. Keep us in mind everyone!


----------



## Lou

I know I had already taken a picture of this before but..


Apollo learned to signal he wants to go outside and potty from Lou!!! He just watched her bring the leash to me when she had to go and I let them out .. so this morning he was being REALLY persistent! 

Like: "MOM! Am I making myself clear enough here?!"

I thought it was sooooooo cute! So I let them out to potty 

Ps. Notice Lou in the background watching TV! She just loves watching TV!












































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou

IthacaSpoo said:


> Your posts are always an inspiration to me! Not only did they seal the deal for us to get a spoo, but now I am thinking maybe there will be a rescued sibling at about year one. Keep us in mind everyone!


Aw!! Thanks!! That sounds like a great plan!!!! I wish you all the best dear 
2 poodles is awesome! They have tons of fun together and plenty exercise! 
It's so much joy!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Now how smart is THAT! Apollo is a sweet one for sure!


----------



## Lou

MollyMuiMa said:


> Now how smart is THAT! Apollo is a sweet one for sure!


Thank u so much!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

